# لمحبين التجاره بخاخ السيقان شامبو ميتال.مقص الفتله قلم الحناء قلم التاتو الاسعارغير



## ام ريحانه (10 مايو 2010)

ب ستين ريال
يبع بالاسواق بسبعين 
سعر الدرزن بست ميه ريال


أسلوب رائع لجعل ألوان ساقيك تناسب كافة المناسبات والأوقات :



الحفلات والأمسيات


تميزي بسيقان كنجمات السينما العالمية في الحفلات والأمسيات الخاصة



أوقات العمل


زيدي ثقتك بنفسك مع سيقان 
بنعومة الحرير وبدون مضايقات الجوارب


*********************


الأوقات الخاصة


تمتعي بالأوقات الخاصة معسيقان رائعة خالية من الندب والبقع الداكنة



إير برش الايطالى


يمكن استخدامه لليدين والأكتاف مع الحرص على تجنب وصوله للوجه والعينين 



ثلاث ألوان


تختارين منها ما يناسب الموضة والمناسبة


اللون الابيض: تظهر السيقان مشدودة لامعه




اللون للسمرة الفاتحه: يظهر الأرجل بصورة تشع صحة وجمالاً ويزيدها لمعاناً




اللون البرونزى: يعطيك إحساس بالخفة والشفافية ويضفي على الأرجل رونقاً طبيعياً جميلاًً


.................








ب خمس وعشرين ريال
يباع بالاسواق بثلاثين
280ريال
شامبو ميتال دفعة جديدة منة وصلت والكل يعرف فوائدة للشعر
1,يطول 
2,يغذي
3,يعالج التقصف 
4,يعمل على الكثرة بالنسبة للشعر


بتركيبته الفريدة والمصنوع من اعشاب صينية لها قدرة فعالة في اطالة الشعر في أقصر مدة..
نبذة عن الشامبو/
* شامبو ميتال بتركيبته الفريدة
والمصنوع من اعشاب صينية لها قدرة فعالة في اطالة الشعر في أقصر مدة
* شامبو ميتال منتج اندونيسي عالي الجودة 
وهو من بذور الحلبه طبيعي ويطول الشعر بزمن قياسي 100% والشامبوا يحتوي أيضا على عشبة الآرانج الذي يساعد في تكثيف وتطويل الشعر.
* وهو من اسرار الاندونسيات وجمال شعورهم وطولها وغزراتها
* شامبو ميتال طبيعي وخالي من المواد الكيمائيه 





ب ثلاثين ريال
يباع في الاسواق ب اربعين او بخمسه واربعين
سعر الدرزن ثلاث ميه ريال 
قلم الحواجب 00السائل 
لون قوي وثابت 00وبلمعه
القلم لونه حلو بلمعه 00كأنك مسويه وشم 
مو مثل الاقلام الجافه او البودره
ومايروح مع المويه 00ابد 
واللي ترسمه تحاول تكون دقيقه لانه مايروح بسهوله 
ممكن يروح بالدعك00 او بكريم ،،


اللون البني (98)









ب عشره ريال
*سعر الدرزن تسعين ريال*
*قلم الحنة جمالك بطريقة عصرية*
*قلم الحنة: عبارة عن منتج ثوري وعصري جديد لا مثيل له في عالمالحنة والوشوم وزخرفات البشرة الآن مع قلم الحنة يمكنك وبطريقة سهلة للغاية وضع تصاميمك الخاصة والتي ستبقى على بشرتك متألقة لمدة أسبوع كامل أو يزيد نذكرك بأن الألوان تجف بسرعة ويمكنك أيضا الحصول على لون أغمق بتكرار الرسم فوق الرسم السابق حتى تصل لما يرضيك .*


*مع قلم الحنة يمكنك الحصول على وشوم وتصاميم غاية في الجمال ومؤقتةو مع خلاصة عشبة الحناء الطبيعية بدون أية تعقيدات أو إهدار للوقت كما في الطرق القديمةأما وشوم الجسم وزخرفاته فمع قلم الحنة أصبحت ليس فقط بديلا رائعا عن الوشوم الدائمة ولكن يمكنك أيضاء الاستغناء عن المجوهرات وتحسين المظهر ليصبح أكثر جمالا وتميزا *
نقدم لكم هذا المنتج المميز الآن


*-بدون مواد حافظة*
*-بدون إضافات*



ام ريحانه الاحساء​


لطلب للجادات 
لطلب للجادات الاتصال لنساء فقط 
0565099358
ام ريحانه الاحساء
او على الاميل[email protected]*******.com​


----------

